# Programming-only control station



## Andrew_au (Jul 27, 2021)

I sometimes want to program trains indoors, away from the main layout, using my computer. Currently, I do this by transporting the control station indoors and hooking up a single length of "programming track".

I'm thinking of buying a separate "control station" solely to drive an indoors programming track, that I can leave permanently set up indoors. Requirements:

must have a JMRI / DecoderPro compatible ethernet interface that requires minimal setup
must be able to drive a programming track for G-scale locos and accessories
relatively inexpensive & available in Australia
Any suggestions?

(At this stage, the layout and the house are too far away to run the programming track interface all the way back into the house. Plus I want to be able to power the programming track without needing to go outside & power the layout. But it is a fall-back option.)


----------



## cskozlowski (Dec 29, 2019)

I do the exact same thing as you do. I carry my control station back into my home for programming activities. I currently use a Digitrax DB150 control station which is no longer available, it has been replaced with the Digitrax DCS240 (delivers up to 8A to the rails). These control stations aren't cheap, but that is the price to play in the digital train world.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't I show you a picture of the NCE PowerCab with a booster?

About $160 for the powercab, which will program about anything. You have a 2 amp system with about 13 volts. Can't do it cheaper.

To add JMRI, you need to add the NCE USB interface.

read this page:





__





Portable DCC System


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





There are a bunch of low cost options, like adding wireless and phone app for hardly anything. 

It's all on that page, and


----------

